
Colin Kroll, HQ Trivia and Vine App Co-Founder, Dies in New York Aged 34 - g_lined
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/dec/17/colin-kroll-hq-trivia-and-vine-app-co-founder-dies-in-new-york-aged-34
======
bigato
[https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7997225/colin-croll-cause-
of-d...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7997225/colin-croll-cause-of-death-
vine-hq-trivia-drug-overdose/)

